# Outdoor Garden Shots/ Show 'em Off



## IRISH (May 27, 2009)

do y'all just love garden shots? heres a place to show off your work. .

been ready'in our gardens here in southern michigan since st. paddy's day. most everything has sprouted now. been work'in the compost piles as well. 

these two gardens are loaded. we have here, green beans, wax beans, sugar snap peas, peanuts, brussel sprouts, cauliflower, onions, potatoes, cilantro, lettuce, carrots, bell peppers, tomatoes, flowers, peaches & cream, and honey & cream sweet corn.

in another garden,:hubba: , we have cucumbers, cantalope, and yellow squash.

and we are atm working on a fourth garden for pumpkins, and watermelon. .

ain't it funny how you always have friends around when it's harvest time, but thier nowhere to be found come till'in, and plant'in time? . oh well, thier always welcome on the farm here, anytime. besides, the 'lil woman, and myself can get 'one with nature' when were alone, and in the garden.:hubba: , but thats another story.

i'll show y'all some of our other gardens when we get them straightened around. we would love to see some of yours, so get out those cameras, and get to post'in 'em up here. 

( ps. come on Turkeyneck, Godspeed, Cubby, Trillions of Atoms, RBH, both you Hippys , Blancolighter, Slowmo, 4u2Smoke, Ettesun , Dubbaman, TCbud, Docfishwrinkle, The Effin Gee, and a few others i have shared gardening knowledge with  , get on in here brothers. show off your mad skills. .) all are welcome here. Irish.


----------



## IRISH (May 27, 2009)

oh yeah, the peanuts are pic #4.  .

took a close up so a few that have'nt seen 'em grown before know what they look like vegg'in. .

the actual peanuts grow under ground on the roots. they'll finish by late september, ( 'bout the same time as the mj  ). we boil our peanuts in the shell. we spice 'em up with our homemade, dried, and crushed peppers, and a 'lil crab boil, in a salt brine bath. then, we can 'em.:hubba: .

get to post'in. can't wait to see some pics of others gardens. and be mindful of your surroundings while posting up your pics. i sometimes get that certain one i just have to show, and there in the background will be some small detail that could get noticed. so, what i'll do, is go to paint, and brush that detail right on out of the pic.  . Irish.


----------



## FruityBud (May 28, 2009)

Very nice Irish, i myself have some Carrots, Onions, Turnips and Spuds (Maincorp) going, they are coming on very nice.


----------



## kaotik (May 28, 2009)

not the outdoor garden shots i was hoping for


----------



## tcbud (May 28, 2009)

I just have eaten the roasted variety of peanut, you know what planters puts up on the grocery shelf.  You shell those peanuts and spice them and can them? in a liquid? or dried? I am confused.
I got cherry tomatoes, carrots, onions, snow peas (they are shutting down because of the heat wave). Pics in my journal below.


----------



## IRISH (May 28, 2009)

no. leave the shell on. wash off dirt. add to big pot of brine. soak for a few days covered. then , ( preferably outside), hard boil them to desired tenderness, and can in normal fashion(as you would your jalapenos), with brine in jars.  . ie, boiled peanuts. waa-laa. pretty easy really.

we do all our canning outdoors. it's just to much heat to have going in the house. we grow so many things, that my gf , and i, are canning for literally weeks straight. it becomes monotonous, with all the cutting, and dicing , and boiling, and sterilizing. it's deffinately a huge chore. but hey, it's one thing we look forward to every year. then when it's over, and the goodies are put up, we get to enjoy our hard work all winter.  .

nothing like going to the pantry, for a quart of spaghetti sauce, and a quart of buds, knowing they came from your own hard work. wish some more of todays kids would come on back to the days of old. hmm. wishful thinking...


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 30, 2009)

Cool, love the veggies! I have a 20 by 20 garden for them. We got zuchini, yellow squash, bush beans, jalapenos, corn, and tomatoes. My fruit trees are looking good this year too, might get some pears and apples from them babies. It's a very green year for me here, love that!


----------



## IRISH (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks RK. 

got pics sherwoodforest?


----------



## umbra (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Irish,
here are some of the cuttings I've got going. Dwarf citrus trees, orange, lemon, lime, and tangerine. Dwarf self pollinating blueberries and some roses that I took cuttings from.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks for the shots Umbra. 

heres a few more of a little of everything. . from flowers, to garden, to hostas, to field deer, to herbs.:hubba: ...

everything in the garden is much larger now. these pics are 2 weeks ago. ( need to put the date stamp back on my cam, mind plays tricks, you know?).

it's raining out today. i'll put up some recent pics soon. i procrastinated yet again , and did'nt get fencing up around our snow peas, and wax beans, and so the little furry creatures came in the night, and had thierselves a feast. . a few bean plants were left. will have to replant.

there is also 2 more rows of corn, bringing the total to 8 rows now. the last 2 rows, we planted 2 days ago is called Chubby Checkers sweet corn. it is bi-colored, and sugar enhanced.

enjoy. keep it green...


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 12, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> got pics sherwoodforest?


 Pics, sure this is from a few days ago.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 12, 2009)

That is some place and garden ya got there, Irish .  When Mrs & I decide to clear out of hurricane alley, I want a place just like that.  Just not that far north :hubba:.  Real nice


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 12, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> nothing like going to the pantry, for a quart of spaghetti sauce, and a quart of buds, knowing they came from your own hard work. wish some more of todays kids would come on back to the days of old. hmm. wishful thinking...



Could I get some cuttings from your spaghetti sauce plants?


----------



## umbra (Jun 12, 2009)

OH you want flowers, heck ya.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 13, 2009)

nice garden SherwoodForest. . wow, not a tree in sight. (just the few hiding behind the fence. ). very nice indeed.

thanks Art. . i work hard on my gardens. it's a never ending weed fest. i am out there daily doing upkeep. there used to be one huge garden out there, an acre. . it got to be to much work for two people. now we do several smaller gardens. put spruce trees in the old garden spot. it will eventually be a great spot to stash some monster plants.:hubba: .

used to live in hurricane alley myself. was actually neighbors to Andy. .
went through hurricane Georges. lost everything we had. talk about trials, and tribulations. still have family on the gulf coast. they rode out katrina. . something about starting over again, and again, just did'nt set well with me. plus, the ground there is lousy. clay everywhere. i managed.

nice flowers umbra. . i'm not to good at flower names. i'll take a crack. are they hibiscus?..


----------



## cubby (Jun 13, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> OH you want flowers, heck ya.


 


     Really nice color there Umbra. From the foliage I assume their either Rhodadendrons or Azaleas, Am I right. I really like purple or lilac flowers, don't know why, always have. 
    This is a rose I got from a friend 2 years ago as a tiny cutting from a graft. It just started flowering a few days ago.


----------



## umbra (Jun 13, 2009)

Rhodadendren in my side yard.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 13, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> nice garden SherwoodForest. . wow, not a tree in sight. (just the few hiding behind the fence. ). very nice indeed.


Muuuhahahaha! More importantly, not a neigbor in sight!  I lived in the city my whole life and 5 years ago I bought this place in the country. I love it, it's a farming dream come true for me. You  appear to have some issolation yourself, how close are your closest neighbors?


----------



## IRISH (Jun 15, 2009)

neighbors are getting closer all the time. . farms are turning into housing developements. . pretty soon we'll have to put privacy fencing up. i keep in good terms with all our neighbors. they all love canned goodies.:hubba: . but who does'nt?.. planted many spruce trees this spring, to keep prying eyes out of yard. they grow fast.

pic 1 & 2 were taken last week.

3 is peanut plants. 

4 is onions, cabbage, brussel sprouts, cauliflower, green beans.

5 is tomatoes

6 is carrots, toms.

7 is random with spruce trees

8 is garden (other)  , that was dusted a few nights ago.

found a grasshopper on one of my mj plants, rolled up in the top of a plant. . the japanese beetles are playing havoc in all gardens. i got the cure for that too. have been neglecting gardens. will be weeding over next few days straight. have alot going on atm.

enjoy, and keep it green, Irish.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 15, 2009)

Is that Sevin dust? What are you killing with that? Have you ever used Nolo bait?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking awesome guys and gals!!! I can't take any profile pictures of the gardens but I can do some close ups. After I get the rest of the peppers and tomatoes in tonight I will get some shots. Maybe I can get a few good chicken shots while they are helping me in the garden.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 17, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Is that Sevin dust? What are you killing with that? Have you ever used Nolo bait?


 
whats nolo bait? yes, it is 7 dust, or actually 5%. japanese beetles invaded. so did the white flies, and some spiders, and several leaf cutters. left it set 2 days, then the rain came. its raining now. i'll check them at daylight. i use it outside on my mj occasionally. 

howdy GSS . glad to see you made it . yeah, be careful on the shots bro. would love to see what you have growing. between weeding and working on a vehicle we just aquired, my menu is pretty full.

todays rain means inside the barn work on this ride. welding up exhaust. always fun. . its the crawling up and down off the floor that hurts.

spent 6 hours weeding yesterday. . saved some of our snow peas from the dreaded rabbits. will prolly be doing some fencing up here in a bit. 6 A.M., daylight is now coming on. and , here goes another day of work, down on the farm. have a great day all. your bud, Irish...


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 18, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> whats nolo bait? ...


*Biological Bait for Grasshopper Control* This bran bait is not harmful to animals, people, plants and other insects, but kills most species of grasshoppers by infecting them with _Nosema locustae_, a parasitic protozoa. Grasshoppers will spread the disease among themselves by eating sick hoppers and by laying infected eggs. NOP compliant.

Apply early in the season, as the over-wintering grasshoppers emerge. Two to three weeks may be required for initial effect. Broadcast 12 lb/acre around the entire infested area, as well as outlying areas such as drying grasses and fields. Heavy infestations may require repeated applications. 

Nolo Bait has a limited shelf life, and while product is viable for 90 days after the label date, use as soon as possible. The manufacturer warrants that the product will be viable upon arrival as subsequent storage conditions can cause product damage. Store in a cool, (42°F is optimal) dry, place until you are ready to apply it. Do not apply to standing water. 

Can only be shipped to the following states: AL, AK, AR, AZ, CA, CO, FL, ID, IL, IA, KS, MO, MT, NE, NM, NV, OH, OK, OR, SD, TN, TX, UT, WA, WY. Pesticide I.D.# is required for CA commercial growers.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 27, 2009)

1- cucumbers
2- carrots + tomatoes
3-cauliflower
4-lettuce
5-mj
6-green beans
7-green beans
8-general shot
9-cauliflower, brussel sprouts, cabbage
10-cabbage
11-cauliflower
12-marigolds


----------



## IRISH (Jun 27, 2009)

1- brussell sprouts
2-onions
3-tomatoes
4-tom plant
5-cherry tomatoes
6-bell peppers, jalapenos
7-peanuts w/early bloom
8-corn, spruce trees
9-corn, spruce trees
10-mj
11-mj
12-and more, mj  .

some update pics. enjoy.


----------



## ishnish (Jun 27, 2009)

dude....   I think we might be related somehow..
are you human?
:48:


----------



## IRISH (Jun 27, 2009)

human enough to know my back, neck, and shoulders hurt like you know what, from today's weeding. my gf is out of comission for awhile. she has whats known as cellulitis. it is a blood disorder, that attacks her ankles, and feet. very painful after being on them for awhile. more tests. more doctors. been going on for a few years. i think thier just guessing at her condition now. nothing they have done has even remotely worked.

so, until the 'lil woman is better, it's all me in the garden. . i'm the one with the green thumb anyway. always had it.

enjoy the pics all.


----------



## cubby (Jun 27, 2009)

When a woman has pain in her feet and ankles the best remedy is to get them in the air:hubba: 
Garden's looking pretty good. I especialy like the corn. Wish I could grow some but every time I try the raccoons wait untill just before harvest, nock it to the ground and eat one bite from every ear. It wouldn't be bad if they just took a few ears and left the rest, but nooooo. So I'll stick with my tomatoes, peppers, onions, and herbs.
I'll put up some pics later today.
Good luck and good growing.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 27, 2009)

thanks cubby. thats what her dr said too. , and who am i to argue with an elder? .

one year, we planted a whole acre of sweet corn. we were going to give it all to our local food pantry, to give away to families in need. ( it felt like a way we could give something to our community). the corn grew great. the raccoons came, and wiped it all out in a matter of a few nights. . it is always planted in intervals, so's not to be overwhelmed with the whole mess at once.

after they had thier way with 2 separate harvests, we put electrified 2x4 fencing, intertwined with barbed wire. needless to say, they still got to the corn. .

so now what i do, is physically sit out there at 69-75 days. this is when they come and do thier raids. usually between 1AM, and 5AM. and do i ever have a treat for them. throw on the switch, light up the whole garden with bullseye electric fencing, a fully loaded ithaca 12, and a fully loaded mossberg 500.:hubba: .

corn, it's what's for dinner. .


----------



## zipflip (Jun 27, 2009)

> so now what i do, is physically sit out there at 69-75 days. this is when they come and do thier raids. usually between 1AM, and 5AM. and do i ever have a treat for them. throw on the switch, light up the whole garden with bullseye electric fencing, a fully loaded ithaca 12, and a fully loaded mossberg 500. .
> 
> corn, it's what's for dinner. .
> __________________


  get them racoons irish.. they a pita imo. granted they do have a purpose an place in our ecosystem but they dont have any place in ur garden an they not on any endangered species list so i say have some target practice brother.  lol


----------



## cubby (Jun 27, 2009)

I was thinking next year I'll plant some corn up at my cabin inside a chainlink cage. I bid on a mystery lot at a builders auction last week and ended up with400 linear feet of dog run. I can build a 150X50 enclosure, cover it with 6mil clear plastic to use as a greenhouse in the spring, then just cut it off when the good weather gets here. I figure if I put a chicken wire top on it should keep the raccoons out. Maybe I'll run a couple of wires through it and hook it up just to give them a zap if they can't resist. If nothing else it should at least give me a little entertainment.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 27, 2009)

is the parcel close to your reside? is there running water? these are the factors i would look at. lugging water is a pita. i know. my well pump was out this past winter, and i had to haul H20 in. no fun.

they dug holes through our chicken wire to get at the corn. crafty little buggers, they are. you have to do a full military scale night op on 'em , i'm tell'in ya. it's the only solution if you are a country gardener.

i'm sure city gardens have coon problems too, it's just that us country gardeners have to take 'special precautions' against this enemy. ( intel say's , this particular season, they'll be carry'in the news ; wmds. ( weapons of mass devouring )   ...


----------



## cubby (Jun 27, 2009)

Location is not a problem. I'll just put it along the west side of the house. Water comes from the lake by a small pump hooked up to a small generator.
Lake water is great for the garden. But I will rototill down a foot and a half, dig it out and put in chicken wire so they can't dig under. I'll be spending alot more time up there in the near future, possibly move up full time. I'm selling my business and retiring. I figure I may as well do it now before I get too old to enjoy it. My cabins not like a "cabin" it's a year round house, 4 br, 3 1/2 bath on 240 acres of the most out of the way land you can find. It's far enough out that the nearest municipality is'nt a town but a township with a population of just over 3 dozen people. I see more wolves and moose than people. It's the kind of place where you better enjoy your own company because there's no one else around. This is good most of the time but if an emergency arises you're in a fix. But it will give me plenty of room and time for gardening, fishing, and horse back ridding. Winters are no picnick though, -40s for days even weeks is not unusual, But there's always some old guy saying "this is nothing, when I was a kid........" But it's an adventure I'm looking forward to.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 9, 2009)

sounds like my kind of place cubby. . 

had a bad mishap a few days back. had a fall on a concrete porch at a friends place. my elbow has a closed fracture. i have an appt. with an orthopedic surgeon real soon.

could'nt have happened at a worse time. this will put a hold on alot of things i had planned to do this summer. real bad timing.  ...

i do have some updated pics of our gardens. nothing will stop me from seeing them through the season. they may suffer a bit weeding wise, but thier far enough along to finish, either way.

the toms' are just beginning to produce golf ball size toms. the green, and wax beans are producing, the yellow zuchinni are also coming on.

heres where it is now. enjoy. keep it green. 

1 is mj garden 
2 is 6' 2" plant i have in largest outdoor plant competition. :hubba: .
3 is mj shot.
4-more mj.
5-still more mj 
6-(oh, theres the veggies) yellow squash.
7-muskmelon beginning to put out blooms
8-cukes
9-early girl toms.
10-cabbage
11-lettuce
12-green beans.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 10, 2009)

1- wildflowers
2-marigolds
3-potato plant
4-peanut plant
5-wax beans
6-spruce trees, growing fast
7-corn 
8-bell peppers
9-carrots, (outer row).
10-toms'.
11-mj.

Irish...


----------



## cubby (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry about the fall hope it heals soon. The gardens looking real nice. Mines comming along pretty decent. Been munchin' on cherry tomatoes for a week or so. Regular tom are almost as large as a baseball but still green. My romas are comming along as well. I've harvested the first decent crop of hot peppers already. Herbs as well. Onions look pretty good, as far as I can tell considering their underground.
    I was just thinking, as far as weeding goes, I bought a tool called "the winged weeder" it looks like one of those tools that you'd never use or does'nt work but it does work and you can easily use it one handed and don't even need to bend over. It just sort of slides just below the surrface of the soil and cuts off the weeds at the roots. I like it because it does a great job on clover (I have tons).
    That MJ plant is looking really sweet. What type is it? I've got 9 northern lights that im putting into 5 gallon buckets today if it dose'nt rain. I'm really surprised by these plants because they aready average around 42 inches. My northern lights ussualy top out at 36 inches. These seeds are from the same batch I've been growing for the last 4 years. I don't pinch or train in any way, I just let them do their thing naturally, they know what to do without my help. I'll try to post some pics later today.
    Till then, keep growing and best wishes on your recovery.


----------



## cubby (Jul 10, 2009)

Here are some recent pics.
The first 4 are my Nirvana Northern Lights. The first pic was taken two weeks ago. In the third pic you can see how tall they are in relation to the BBq (42")
The fifth pic is my tomatos and onions. Romas on the left, Slicing tomatos on the right, onions in rows in front of both.
Sixth pic is sweet peppers, multi colors, 40 pepper plants in this one raised bed, plus 120 onions.
Seventh pic is hot peppers, 24 of them various kinds, and of course onions
Eighth pic is one of 4 cherry toms, in the foreground. Behind it is Bannana tree plants, and the thing with the ladder init is my shade structure full of house plants outside for the summer. How you like those Christmas lights? They look cool at night and when their on the twinkle mode they make it kind of interesting to sit out there.
Ninth is the same cherry tom and Bannana tree. That cherry tom is about 6 ft. tall. I've been harvesting off these already.
Tenth and Eleventh are some of my Asiatic lillies. They got so big this year I had to put up twine (Hemp, of course) to help support them untill I get them cut to bring to a Hospice a friend works at. 
Last is some of my roma tomatos. The biggest one on the end fills the palm of my hand and it's not even close to mature yet.
This is gonna be a good year for the garden. I get alot out of this urban lot. My veg. garden is only 12X40. If you maximise your planting area you have more food while reducing the space weeds have to grow.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 13, 2009)

urban gardening at it's finest cubby.   . my g/f say's to tell you, that your gardens are gorgeous. we love the x-mas lights out on the veranda.:hubba:  .

we have a nice little sitt'in out spot like yours also. and , it has the same lights draped around it. .

i noticed that i missed posting a pic of my onions. i will get them next time.

i had the nl's one time from dr. chronic, and none would germinate. . really wanted to try some too. thier size was the important factor to my indoor grow area. i plan on trying to get some more this winter from nirvana.

can't wait to fire up my indoor this fall again. funny how all winter you await the arrival of spring, then all summer, the arrival of fall. the two best seasons up here. 

thanks for sharing cubby. keep 'em green. Irish...


----------



## cubby (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Irish , 
    Thanks for kind words, and tell your g/f thanks as well, if it were possible I would hand her a huge batch of flowers right thru the computer screen. 
    Funny you mention your growing antisipation for fall, just prior to seeing your post I was down stairs looking at my hydro set up and thinking the exact same thing. You know what they say about great minds, (or is that one track minds?) 
    As far as the NL are conserned, they are by far my favorite strain. I have never been disapointed by thier proformance, inside or out. My outside ones right now are at their max hieght, or pretty close to it. Thier supposed to top out at 3-3 1/2 feet. Right now their between 42 and 46 inches, a little taller than the norm (what can I say no green thumb, green hands) 
    I grow my outdoor plants in 5 gallon buckets because around here it's not unusual to get a freak freeze in the middle of Oct. And with them in buckets I can finnish them off in my green house. The green house is also good to reduce the chanses of bud mold. I can't tell you the number of times I've seen people, myself included, loose a good deal of finnished yield due to inclimate weather late in the season. So I think a good idea for Mid-West growers is even if you grow in the ground put a few, even if their just experimental, in pots.That way if mother nature decides to play a mean trick on you, you still have a fall back crop. Some thing to burn while your getting your indoor grow under way.
Well best of luck, best of growing, and keep the sun on your face.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 24, 2009)

now that you say the nl's are by far your favorite strain, i definately have got to try them. i'd have to say my favorite to date is white widow. i have several good friends that are growers also, so we trade up alot, so's to be able to try different strains. still smoking on cali org. bud atm. it came by way of the good 'ol barter system.  ...

got a few pics from garden this eve. got my cast wet in a bad way, and messed it up. well, it had to come off yesterday. my dr don't know yet. will let him know today. i'm sure they will put another on. bumped elbow on door frame coming in from garden, and the pain is excruciating. got to be more careful. .

1- jalapenos
2-toms
3-marigolds
4-onions
5-cabbage
6-green beans
7-random wildflowers
8-marigolds


----------



## IRISH (Jul 24, 2009)

1-peanuts
2-wax beans
3-spruce
4-sweet corn, 1st up, peaches&cream
5-same
6-beans pulled tonight. .


----------



## IRISH (Jul 27, 2009)

last nights garden pics. ...


----------



## IRISH (Jul 27, 2009)

more...


----------



## cubby (Jul 28, 2009)

Lookin' good there Irish, 
I'd like to have some corn like that. Next year I'm growing some in a cage so the raccoons can't get it.
All in all the garden's looking nice and productive, super healthy.
By the way, how's the elbow?


----------



## dekgib (Jul 28, 2009)

very nice shots


----------



## IRISH (Jul 28, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Lookin' good there Irish,
> I'd like to have some corn like that. Next year I'm growing some in a cage so the raccoons can't get it.
> All in all the garden's looking nice and productive, super healthy.
> By the way, how's the elbow?


 
thanks cubby. . the coons are lurking. . gotta do midnight recon on 'em shortly. too bad we can't post dead critters' up. i'd show you a stack of 'em. 

btw, i eat coon. it's delicious. the trick to preparing it is cleaning it. gotta cut out as much fat as possible. then hard boil the remaining fat, and ladle it off, for around 5 hours. then prepare it however you please.

we put it in the crock-pot, cover with barbeque sauce, and simmer 24 hours. same as we do our squirrel.  ...

yeah cubby, it's starting to produce well now. cherry toms are ripening up well too. been eating green fried toms, and yellow squash, and gill fillets, couple nights a week.:hubba: .

elbow still broke. . i cut the cast off, and am rehab'ing myself. doing pretty good, long as i don't take a direct bump on it. 'least now, i can wipe my own bung properly.  .lol. lol. lol...

if you ever had a broke arm, on the main one you use, you know what i'm talking about...


----------



## cubby (Jul 28, 2009)

The raccoons should be easy to see, they'll be lurking around the edge of the garden wearing little red and white checkered napkins around their necks....LOL.:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice gardeeeeens irish, this is my first time growing anything but it start with my spice garden: mint, sweet thai basil and some rosemary. Have to think about the green spliff thing. Get back to you with more details. Keep it pointed to the sun


----------



## cubby (Jul 29, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Nice gardeeeeens irish, this is my first time growing anything but it start with my spice garden: mint, sweet thai basil and some rosemary. Have to think about the green spliff thing. Get back to you with more details. Keep it pointed to the sun


 


   If you have mint planted in the ground your going to have mint forever. Mint is the cockaroach of plants, it will survive a nuclear hollicost. I planted a 4inch pot of it 15 years ago and I'm still finding it allover my yard. Even Roundup wont kill it off. Good Luck, I'll sip alittle juelip to your gardening future.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 10, 2009)

Incoming. lol.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 10, 2009)

more...


----------



## Dubious (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow everyones set-ups are so nice and cool! I cant wait to start growing


----------



## TexRx (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's a few pics from my garden this yr.
I've collected some seeds from this yrs garden - The left is a wild native sunflower. The right is native purple coneflower


----------



## IRISH (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks dubious. 

hello tex . very nice butterfly gardens.  . do you get hummingbirds around your flowers? we love bird watching. we feed 'em all winter, and plant flowers for 'em in summer. someone told me there is no pileated woodpeckers here in michigan, ha. i have two pairs that nest here every winter.

our yard is like a wildlife refuge each winter.

picked some peaches & cream sweet corn fresh from garden tonight for dinner. mmm , mmm, good.

thanks for sharing...Irish...


----------



## TexRx (Aug 18, 2009)

There's a pair of hummingbirds that feed on various flowering perinials and shrubs around the property here.
There's also butterflies and dragonflies. 
I am definately aiming to attract various insects and birds.
I am pleased with how much more activity is out there in the garden since I started woring on it last yr.


----------



## cubby (Aug 19, 2009)

Some updated garden pics:
Pic 1: Some tomatos ripening up
Pic 2: Green tomatos, nice and healthy
Pic 3: I've got dozens of bell peppers already, huge and delicious
Pic 4: This is the bell pepper bed, there are 40 pepper plants in there 
Pic 5: Two NL's, plenty healthy and pushing out pistils like crazy
Pic 6: Three more of my girlies
I'll put up some more garden pics later. Just wanted to let you guys know how the garden was progressing at this point in the season.:farm:


----------



## cubby (Aug 19, 2009)

Some Pics from around the yard;
Pic 1; This is a lavender hybrid tea rose. It's called sterling silver, I have no idea why:confused2: 
Pic 2-4: My front yard. This is as close as it gets to tropical in the upper mid-west. There are Castor bean plants, Canna, and Elephant Ears. Not showing but there are a bunch of asiatic lillies in various colors.
Pic 5: A Hybiscus, I recieved it as a gift 15 years ago and it was 15 at the time, but looking really raggedy.
Pic 6: is my tall garden phlox and daylillies. These attract hundreds of butterflies and huge bumble bees.:hubba: :farm:


----------



## IRISH (Aug 19, 2009)

very nice pics cubby. totally amazing yard. we love it.  . been trying to pull up a close-up of the lavender rose for an hour. server wont let us. .

man, those nl's look so much like this KULT, it aint funny. they look spectacular. nice buddage happening now.:hubba: .

i moved two plants inside yesterday, and all is well with them. i took 4 clones also, and put them in my little homemade bubble cloner. can't wait to fire up my dwc buckets. .

awesome pics my friend...Irish...


----------



## cubby (Aug 19, 2009)

We are literraly going thru a tornado warning as I write this. The rain was comming down so hard it bent my plants in half, I went out in that junk and moved them all closer to the fence, under the grape vine to give them some protection. Nieghbor down the hill had a hub cap fly thru the rear window of his brand new car, he just got it thru the cash for clunkers program. I guess he'll have to do that again, the inside has at least 2 inches of water in it.
Anyways, thanks for the comments on my pics:aok: I gotta' get some of my bulevard. That area is full of purple and white cone flower, lavender, variagated japaneese grass, and purple and white liatris. 
Like you I'm trying to attract more wild life to my yard for viewing. This year I have a pair of cardinals living in my grape vine, thier really nice.  
A couple weeks ago a hawk killed a small robin right in front of my house. My first instict was to try and scare it away but held back, it's nature. While the hawk had the small robin down on the ground and looked like he was massaging it with his talons (obviously he was'nt) the mother robin was doing loop-d-loops over the hawk and screeching. 
Well take care I gotta' go out and survey the dammage.:confused2:


----------



## IRISH (Aug 19, 2009)

hey cubby, what is in the greenish/grayish pot at the top of the steps, pic 5 , i believe?

looks to be clones? the 'lil woman pointed them out to me. , you know me, i was looking at the BIG GIRLS dance'in on the lawn.:hubba: .

wow. a 30 yr. old hybiscus? thats crazy cubby. also very elegant. finally got the sterling silver rose to blow-up. . my 'lil lady says the hybiscus looks as if it's silk. very dainty, and beautiful.

thanks again buddy for sharing those beauties...


----------



## IRISH (Aug 19, 2009)

hope there was'nt to much damage cubby. dang man. we had a couple tornadoes about 6 weeks ago. 1 went across my property, and really messed up some things here. i lost around 50 plants from the storm. . they can be replaced. some other things it struck, can't.

still trying to clean up after it. lost several walnut trees. one was around 250 yrs old. 2 others around 150 yrs old. . will have plenty of fire wood next season.

it also took out one of my rental properties big time. it was a house trailer. we had been remodeling it when it hit. had put 3 grand into it. was almost completed. no insurance. a lose, lose situation. this hurt us real bad.

kinda makes me wonder if those mayan indians knew what they were talking about. the ancient mayan prophecies said the world will end in 2012. to be exact, December 21st, 2012, from earthquakes, pestilence, and revolution. theres a huge group that truly believe it will be the end of the world as we know it...


----------



## TexRx (Aug 19, 2009)

More pics from my garden - it's still a work in progress.
Here's some ornaments.......
(1.garden bench 2. hand painted birdbath 3. frog 4. dragonflies)


----------



## IRISH (Aug 19, 2009)

very nice tex. i have hostas blooming right now. they are getting ready to die off. nice paint job on the bird bath. is it concrete? i painted ours this summer also. i did it in ' wet willy blue'. thats the color they use on the water slides at amusement parks. .


dang cubby, that is a fast moving storm. we have tornado warnings for sw mich. raining to beat the band right now. doppler showing rotation...


----------



## TexRx (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, the birdbath is concrete. Very heavy.


----------



## cubby (Aug 20, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> hey cubby, what is in the greenish/grayish pot at the top of the steps, pic 5 , i believe?
> 
> looks to be clones? the 'lil woman pointed them out to me. , you know me, i was looking at the BIG GIRLS dance'in on the lawn.:hubba: .
> 
> ...


 


Hey all, 
  The greenish pot sitting on the deck is a female NL bonsai. I started a bunch of seeds in Nov. 07 in 1.5 inch rockwool cube. There were three that would'nt fit into my hydro setup so I put them in 8oz. styrofoam cups and just left them in a south facing window in my dining room. Because of the restricted root zone they never got more than 6in. tall. when they sexed I cut the plant free of the rockwool, rockwool in the trash, little males in the compost pile. This past july 4th I transplanted the female into the 8in. pot. There's a pic of her in the thread "biggest plant contest".
  The Hybiscus was a gift from a friends mom. I went to her house to till her veg. garden for her and saw it sitting outside looking like it was on it's last legs. I offered to take it home and nurse it back to health. She told me I was welcome to try but she thought it was dead. Towards the end of the summer I told her she could come and pick it up. When she saw it she could'nt believe it was the same plant. It was full and covered in flowers and thick, lush foliage. She said it had never looked that good in the 15 years she had owned it, and she could'nt see taking it home where it would more than likely be back to the edge of death in a couple of months. (I took four clones off it to give to some friends, she got one of them, and true to her word 3 months later it was dead. Everyone elses was doing fine, but I believe they've all died by now).:farm:


----------



## cubby (Aug 20, 2009)

TexRx said:
			
		

> More pics from my garden - it's still a work in progress.
> Here's some ornaments.......
> (1.garden bench 2. hand painted birdbath 3. frog 4. dragonflies)


 


    When I hear a gardener who says "it's still a work in progress" I have to assume your new to gardening because every garden, no matter how old or established is a work in progress. I like your plant choices and the fact that you are attracting wildlife to your yard. In my oppinion the critters you get to enjoy in the garden is half the fun and reward of the garden. 
  Good luck and good gardening.:farm:


----------



## cubby (Aug 20, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> hope there was'nt to much damage cubby. dang man. we had a couple tornadoes about 6 weeks ago. 1 went across my property, and really messed up some things here. i lost around 50 plants from the storm. . they can be replaced. some other things it struck, can't.
> 
> still trying to clean up after it. lost several walnut trees. one was around 250 yrs old. 2 others around 150 yrs old. . will have plenty of fire wood next season.
> 
> ...


 


   Well I did'nt suffer any damages just a bunch of stuff blown around the property.
   Sorry to hear about your losses. I've had finnancial hits in the past and can feel for you. the loss of those trees must also be a kick in the groin. I love trees. 
   Best of luck with the clean up, don't push it too hard with that bumb wing you got. As far as the downed trees you can take your time as long as thier not in the way, dead trees are'nt gonna' get any deader. No reason to risk further or extended injury if you can wait on it. I have a nieghbor up at my cabin that had three huge maples downed by snow wieght. He had a company put them in a semi-circle, put gravel on the ground and made a little sitting grotto out of them. They look petty cool with bird feeders, wind chimes, and candle holders hanging in them.
That's what i call making the best of a bad situation.
   Good luck and take care.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 26, 2009)

ahh. yes. 'a work in progress'. . every project i've had, and am on now falls under these guidelines.:hubba: . as the saying goes, 'why put off today, what you can do tomorrow'. i'll tell ya why. my back hurts, and theres cold beer. 'nuff said? .

good thing your roof was'nt on your greenhouse cubby, or it may as well landed over here on mine. .

when we began our veg garden here, it began a half acre. then the following year, it was added on to, and the year after that, it became one acre. before downsizing it 3 years ago, we were up to around two acres of veggies.

way to much for two people with disabilities, nearing 50 yo. now, we still garden, but a much smaller scale. 4 x 16x40. depends how we feel , as to how much we do now. never thought i would be saying those words.

young mind, body not replying.  ...

we discussed next years gardens already. ( this one not even finished yet ). we will most likely go big again, with less plants. we packed our little plots this year. it was like a micro-garden grow to us.:hubba: .

we had to do all the weeding by hand, as planned, and just could not keep up for the life of me. it did'nt help that the 'lil woman got down, and could'nt continue to help out as much, bless her. then , i broke my elbow. our garden took a direct hit resulting from our disabilities...


----------



## IRISH (Aug 26, 2009)

...so, the plan next season, will be to go big once again, only this time, assure enough room for the tractor to cut a row.:hubba: . let it breathe alot better. busiest time of year around the Irish place would be spring prep, and planting. then, when harvest time comes, it's the canning...

Peace. and , Happy Gardening All...Irish...


----------



## IRISH (Sep 25, 2009)

well, i'm still puttering around in my garden that is winding down fast. alls thats left now is carrots, onions, and potatoes. all of which will be dug up by this weekend. ...

our gardens produced very well again this year. we learned a few things by having smaller gardens this year. i had things much to close to weed properly. all of which was done by hand...

arm is healed now pretty good. if i bump my elbow, it still sharps pretty good for awhile, but that just gives me an excuse to sit back for a few minutes, and blaze up. ...

i sure hope the potatoes produced. if so, i'll post up some pics this weekend...

later friends...


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 25, 2009)

Great news Irish!

I wish I could post pics of our garden...Blight, wiped out ALL of our Heirloom Tomatoes. 50 plants...14 different strains. We did get plenty of our purple beans, green beans, peas, large cukes, pickling cukes and these little thimble sized brindle striped cukes(way cool and tastey).

Our pumpkins and "moon and stars" watermelon also got the Blight as well as our 3 different "all" colored potatoes. 

Cold, wet spring and summer killed us...and a lot of $ went bad!!!
All of our garden just passed Certified Organic too,this year!

Oh well...next year, I guess!!

Take care and see you all on this thread next year!!!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 24, 2009)

sorry to hear of your loss ucandoit. . thats a huge hit man. it's just a shame after all the hard work to take a hit as this. been there, done that...

our potatoes were'nt ready last month, and we let them go extra long now. thier still out there. they will have to come out soon, as its been raining for 3 days, and 4 more forecasted...

been fighting the flu last few days. i think it's winning so far...

i'll still post pics' when i dig 'em up...


----------



## cubby (Oct 24, 2009)

I have finnaly finnished putting away the veg garden for the winter. I've gotten most everything pulled out, tilled under, or mulched. About the only thing left is to dig up my bulbs and rhizomes in the tropical garden. Depending on the weather I may tranaplant a bunch of tall phlox, cone flowers, and liatrises.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 25, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of garden, compost piles, and the field that is going to be all garden this spring.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 25, 2009)

Here are a couple more pictures. I know Brutus does not belong in the garden pictures but he begged.


----------



## TexRx (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's some from early fall

The yellow ones are called maximillion sunflower
The red one is Turk's cap
The last pic is a garden shot


----------



## TexRx (Oct 27, 2009)

It's compost time of year. So I'm gonna try to make a nice pile this yr.
I'm going to collect leaves and then grind them down, mix them with other yards stuff like: fruits and veg remains, dying annuals and other yard waste, etc; and let it sit. At least let it sit until early summer.
There's some space to work with so, I'm hoping it will be easy to do.





.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 28, 2009)

TexRx said:
			
		

> It's compost time of year. So I'm gonna try to make a nice pile this yr.
> I'm going to collect leaves and then grind them down, mix them with other yards stuff like: fruits and veg remains, dying annuals and other yard waste, etc; and let it sit. At least let it sit until early summer.
> There's some space to work with so, I'm hoping it will be easy to do.
> 
> ...


 
Thats what I do. You can see in the picture my two piles. I keep a pile for the following spring and a pile for the year after that. I keep rotating like that. I turn them once a month with my tractor. I am looking into ways to accelerate that process.


----------



## TexRx (Oct 28, 2009)

My pile will have no coarse materials in it so it will be completely ready by early spring/ summer.
The only part I'm not looking forward to is the turning part.
Good luck

BTW: I tried growing a Lowryder #2 early this season. It didn't make it past my paranoia this time, made it to 6 weeks. It's got potential.........since you asked


:shocked:


----------



## clarkhopes (Nov 18, 2009)

That is great.I also plant some at flowers outside garden of my home
I like the idea of sharing such garden pictures at here..
Keep sharing in future.


----------



## the chef (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey buds glad to see everyone's outdoor projects are winding down. Here on the homefront harvested and dried all but two plants. Got one sweet thai basil, one rosemary. Brought them inside and made a mini indoor garden in a bay window. Mama also wanted some japs to pickle. So the winter grows continue! So far got several little sprouts will post pics as soon as i go and get batteries.


----------



## the chef (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's the pics of my now indoor garden. On the menu is sweet thai basil and the rosemary. i've neglected them a little, i think its time to straiten them up a bit. Followed by garlic chives, peppermint, cilantro, and my latest addition my jalepeno pepper sprouts. Gonna move them to their own pot when they get a little bigger.Enjoy! oops the sprouts are the little ones.


----------



## the chef (Nov 18, 2009)

Lets try this again.


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

Snapped these for my bud  Irish who i haven't seen in a couple. Hope everythings well with you and the misses. Got some rosemary left and the wifey's jalepeno plants are getting bigger.


----------

